# Auto-Import der benötigten Klassen, wie bei Eclipse Ctrl-Shift-O



## ruutaiokwu (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Das hier scheint nicht zu gehen, wenn ich "Import unambiguous ... " sowie "Optimize imports ... " ankreuze hat die Option "Optimize Imports" nicht mehr und nicht weniger Funktionalität als vorher.

Habe ich hier gefunden: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...shortcut-to-auto-import-all-in-android-studio

Ist Android Studio überhaupt zu sowas in der Lage? Wohl nicht, so wie's aussieht...?

Vielen Dank für die Feedbacks!


----------



## mrBrown (18. Mai 2020)

Suchst du das: Preferences | Editor | General | Auto Import?

EDIT:


jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> Das hier scheint nicht zu gehen, wenn ich "Import unambiguous ... " sowie "Optimize imports ... " ankreuze hat die Option "Optimize Imports" nicht mehr und nicht weniger Funktionalität als vorher.


Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, was du damit sagen willst. "Import unambiguous" und "Optimize imports" haben nicht direkt miteinander zu tun - ersteres fügt imports hinzu, letzteres räumt sie auf (doppelte entfernen, nicht genutzte entfernen, passend gruppieren, *-Imports nutzen, ...)


----------



## ruutaiokwu (18. Mai 2020)

Besten Dank!

Der Klassenname sollte aber nicht full-qualified "an Ort und Stelle" sein, im Sinne von `java.lang.ZuVerwendendeKlasse zvk = new java.lang.ZuVerwendendeKlasse();`, sondern es sollte zuoberst stehen `import java.lang.ZuVerwendendeKlasse;`

Also wie bereits gesagt, das Gleiche was Eclipse bei "Organize Imports" macht, was man über die Tastenkombination Ctrl-Shift-O macht.


----------



## thecain (18. Mai 2020)

CTRL-ALT-O macht doch genau das


----------



## mrBrown (18. Mai 2020)

jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> Der Klassenname sollte aber nicht full-qualified "an Ort und Stelle" sein, im Sinne von `java.lang.ZuVerwendendeKlasse zvk = new java.lang.ZuVerwendendeKlasse();`, sondern es sollte zuoberst stehen `import java.lang.ZuVerwendendeKlasse;`


Es ist eigentlich völlig normale Verhalten in IntelliJ, dass kein FQN sondern der Import genutzt wird. Nötig ist der FQN nur, wenn zwei Klassen gleich heißen, ansonsten muss man das sehr explizit selbst hinzufügen.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (18. Mai 2020)

Ach so, "Alt" mit "Shift" austauschen? Vielen Dank, werde morgen mal schauen!


----------



## mrBrown (18. Mai 2020)

jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> Ach so, "Alt" mit "Shift" austauschen? Vielen Dank, werde morgen mal schauen!


Das macht genau das, was "Optimze imports on thy fly" auch macht, nur halt nicht "on the fly"


----------



## ruutaiokwu (18. Mai 2020)

Hehe, danke!!


----------



## mrBrown (18. Mai 2020)

In einem anderem Forum klingt dein Problem noch mal ganz anders als hier - was funktioniert denn nicht wie erwartet?


Bei `XY xy` wird XY nicht automatisch importiert?
Bei `XY xy` wird automatisch statt dem import der FQN genutzt, also `u.vw.XY xy`?
Imports werden nicht automatisch aufgeräumt, zB sind alle vorhanden imports nicht in der passenden Reigenfolge?


Fürs automatische Importieren "Import unambiguous ... ", fürs "per Hand" importieren ALT+ENTER (wie für fast alles in IntelliJ
Sollte automatisch nicht passieren, lösbar mit ALT+ENTER
"Optimize imports on thy fly", dann passiert's völlig automatisch, mit CTRL+ALT+O per Hand. Es werden aberweder FQN durch imports ersetzt, noch fehlenden imports hinzugefügt

"Organize imports" in Eclipse scheint überflüssige Imports zu entfernten, das entspricht am ehesten "Optimize imports". Allerdings hat das nichts mit "Import unambiguous", dem Stackoverflow-Link von oben, FQNs oder nachgucken müssen, wie ein import heißt, zu tun?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (19. Mai 2020)

Es wird halt überall etwas anders verstanden... im Prinzip ist es aber relativ simpel.

`"Organize imports" in Eclipse scheint überflüssige Imports zu entfernten`

Ja, da AUCH.

Muss morgen noch mal schauen. Wie ich bei AndroidStudio in Erinnerung habe, gibt es ja auch einen Menüeintrag dafür - nicht nur die Tastenkombination. Bei diese habe ich wohl daneben gegriffen, statt "Alt" halt mit "Shift"...beim Menüeintrag scheint sich aber ebenfalls nicht allzu viel zu tun...

Werde morgen noch mal schauen (bei der Arbeit)


----------

